# Potential DEO Applicant



## Jpwoody (15 Jul 2012)

Hello, 

I would like to say thanks to the members of this forum for providing me with the motivation to begin the process of hopefully becoming an officer in the CF. I spoke with the local recruiter in Regina this past week, and am currently considering taking the Armoured route. I believe I have the leadership experience to be a good candidate, but I would appreciate any feedback the community here could give me. So here's a mini resume.

- Currently on Summer break before my final year of a BFA in Film Production with an Admin minor. 
- Participated in Student Government through Elementary and Highschool, will be on my faculty's Student Society as my year rep for the second year this fall
- Football and Rugby captain on my highschool teams (Not a super jock or anything, just a hardworking team player from a small Saskatchewan highschool.)
- Represented my highschool on the City of Prince Albert's Youth Comittee (a collection of reps from each highschool in my home town, who's recommendations were sent to the mayor and city council
- Placed first in a provincial Skills Canada competition (TV production) and represented Saskatchewan at the nationals in PEI.
- This school year will be my third year of being a Resident Assistant in my residence, a job that's equal parts counsellor, security, and events planner for my fellow residents on campus

Sound okay so far?

I realize that a film degree sounds pretty wishy-washy, but I think there are a lot of applicable skills that I have picked up from it (ie. Teamwork, planning, diplomacy, etc...) 

Marks wise I'm sitting at a 75% average. When recruiting does the CF simply compare your marks against other applicants? Or do they figure in to your "merit(?)" (ie. Volunteer experience, cfat, interview, etc...) score?

One last thing. The recruiter mentioned that a CF member must complete their contract (nine years for combat arms I believe) before they can apply to switch occupations, even though it is discouraged. At the risk of sounding like a wannabe Tom Clancy hero; does this also apply to trying out for CSOR or CJIRU (from what I have gathered from reading here they do take officers as well as non comissioned members, correct?). I just find it odd that I would be 31 at the very minimum before I could try out.

Well anyways, sorry for talking your ears off (or is it typing your eyes out?)

And thanks a bunch!

-JP


----------



## KingofKeys (16 Jul 2012)

> - Currently on Summer break before my final year of a BFA in Film Production with an Admin minor.
> - Participated in Student Government through *Elementary *and *Highschool*, will be on my faculty's Student Society as my year rep for the second year this fall
> - Football and Rugby captain on my *highschool *teams (Not a super jock or anything, just a hardworking team player from a small Saskatchewan highschool.)
> - Represented my *highschool *on the City of Prince Albert's Youth Comittee (a collection of reps from each highschool in my home town, who's recommendations were sent to the mayor and city council
> ...



Your "mini resume" seems to focus more on your activities in High School. Download the CF application forms online and go through it, as you will need to share your leadership roles, volunteer experience, etc, within the past 2 years.



> When recruiting does the CF simply compare your marks against other applicants?


Again, go through the CF application form and you will see that there is a specific section where they ask you for your CGPA range.



> does this also apply to trying out for CSOR or CJIRU


It does not.

Over a year ago, I used to read these forums inside out, and it does answer all your questions. To be honest, the search function is horrible, but it pushes you in the right direction, and from there you just have to read and read until you are sick of it.


----------



## Jpwoody (16 Jul 2012)

Hey thanks KoK! 

Part H. of the  employment application does ask for only the past two years of course, and now that I look at part I. again I suppose it pertains more towards employment  situations. Oh well, may come in handy when it comes time to do the interview.

 And ok, I overlooked the marks portion, I assume a 75 would seat me in B territory? (So says the Government of Saskatchewan)

And ya definitely, searching for "DEO Contract" pulls up a pretty ugly snarl of threads, and any SF query I make seems to bring up either 15 y/o's who want to be Rambo, or people who are trying to put said teenagers in their place.


----------



## jaysfan17 (16 Mar 2015)

Jpwoody said:
			
		

> At the risk of sounding like a wannabe Tom Clancy hero; does this also apply to trying out for CSOR or CJIRU.



I found this topic and thought it was interesting.

Once a person gets accepted into the military and becomes fully trained can they then apply to join Special Operations as an assaulter or do they have to be recommended?

This is probably a stupid question but I want to be a %100 sure I know the answer first; Can someone have V4 vision and apply as an assaulter?

Thanks


----------



## mariomike (16 Mar 2015)

jaysfan17 said:
			
		

> Once a person gets accepted into the military and becomes fully trained can they then apply to join Special Operations as an assaulter or do they have to be recommended?



You can check here:

CSOR & JTF2 Recruiting  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/107738.0

Canadian Special Operations Regiment (CSOR)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/35793.0

"Assaulter" (ASLTRS):

Joint Task Force 2 (JTF 2) - Canadian Special Forces  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/19990.0.html



			
				jaysfan17 said:
			
		

> Can someone have V4 vision and apply as an assaulter?



eyesight requirements for JTF2 and CSOR 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/44311.0

CSOR Question  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/101064.0
"If I want to join CSOR do I need 20/20 vision?"

CSOR and JTF2 Physical Fitness tests - what they are, minimum standard, etc  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/105484.0;nowap



			
				jaysfan17 said:
			
		

> I want to be a %100 sure I know the answer first



As always, to be sure, best to contact Recruiting.


----------



## jaysfan17 (16 Mar 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Thanks mariomike for you help I appreciated all the links you gave me, I'll definitely check them out.
> 
> I probably should have contacted a recruiter, but every time I talk to someone about Special Forces I get a sarcastic comments like "you'll never make it, your not strong enough" or "you play too much Call of Duty get that out of your head", (I very rarely play Call of Duty). I prefer to ask you guys because I've read other forums and no one seems to be judgemental.
> 
> Anyway, Thanks again for you help.


----------



## mariomike (16 Mar 2015)

I wouldn't worry too much about the wise cracks. Learn as much as you can about a job you are interested in. Read about it, talk to Recruiting, ask questions, and if you think you have what it takes, go for it! Good luck. And keep an open mind in case you have to switch to Plan B, C or ...


----------



## DAA (17 Mar 2015)

jaysfan17 said:
			
		

> I found this topic and thought it was interesting.
> 
> Once a person gets accepted into the military and becomes fully trained can they then apply to join Special Operations as an assaulter or do they have to be recommended?
> 
> ...



How to join   ---->  http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/operations-special-forces/csor.page


----------



## jaysfan17 (18 Mar 2015)

Thanks guys, it means a lot.


----------

